# Need a Modifier for 99497 when I have other services as well



## tbaker808

I can claim 99214:25 along with 99497 and get paid for both.  But I sent a claim to WPS Medicare for a patient as follows
99214:25
99497          (Advanced Care Planning)
96372:59     (injection)
J3420          (B-12)
Medicare did not pay 99497, saying it was combined with the injection.  So they paid the 99214, 96372, & J3420.  When I called WPS, the rep said the 99497 needed a modifier in order to get paid.  Modifier 59 does not work for the 99497; I tried that too.  Do they want an XU modifier?
I've been accustomed, when I have multiple distinct services, to leave one procedure/service "un-modified" and then put the 59 on the next (less costly) procedure(s).


----------



## burkefam

*EM code*

Try modifier 25 on 99497 since it in of itself is an EM code, and to distinguish it from the injection fee, you can use it.  I have done two mod 25's on claims before...


----------



## danskangel313

25 can be used twice, but make sure the documentation clearly supports each individual service.


----------

